# Sassy was spayed this morning



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I made an appointment for Sassy to be spayed at the beginning of October. I told Mary to go ahead and put her on the web page as spayed and dentaled. Well the grandbabies were born, so off I went. I forgot about the appointment. The other day I was getting Sassy's paperwork ready for Mary so she could finalize the adoption papers, when I realized there wasn't any :brownbag: 

She is being adopted next week, and as hard as it was to go the vet's so soon, I had to get this taken care of.

She was spayed, along with a dental. She's resting, and I will pick her up in about an hour.

I can't believe what a bone-head I am. :brownbag:


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

Don't be so hard on yourself, Girlfriend. It's not like you've had nothing else on your mind...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh yeah, ya big bonehead. Not like you have been dealing with anything else. 
I'm glad that Sassy is doing well and that she can come home this afternoon. :wub: :wub:


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

You're takin' care of business, Deb. That is a very hard thing to do when you're feeling the way you are. Most people wouldn't have had the strength to do it today -- or this week -- or even this month. Pats on the back, kiddo. 

So glad Sassy will be back home with you.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Bonehead, bonehead, bonehead.........................*NOT* I am so glad that you were able to find the stregnth to have this taken care of today. Please give her gentle hugs and kisses from Ezekiel when you pick her up.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

At least it was something to take your mind off things, even if for just a bit. :grouphug: Wishing a speedy recovery for Sassy! Thanks for all you do with these precious angels Deb!! :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Now Deb, a bonehead you are not, you have been pre occupied lately and that's to be understood (bonehead)  :grouphug: At least you did manage to get it done, and I can understand your feelings at going to the vet's so soon too :grouphug: 
Here's to a speedy recovery for Sassy :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Don't be so hard on yourself, Girlfriend. It's not like you've had nothing else on your mind...[/B]



LOL ~ My mind has been a blank. I feel like Homer Simpson. 

So Sassy is home now. She's quite out of it, and resting on the bed in Daisy's favorite spot, in front of the fan :wub: 

She only had one tooth removed. Vet was quite impressed with her chompers. 

Because of the fog I'm in, I don't remember exactly what the vet said. I will have to get the paperwork out. But I think he said that she had fluid in her uterus. Does that make sense? In any case, the spay was definately needed. She also had a non cancerous tumer in her breast, which was removed.

So Sassy had a day all right. A spay, a tumor removal, and a dental. Vet said she is good as new. Very healthy, and should enjoy many more years. :chili: :chili:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh my poor little Sassy sure had the works today bless her little heart :grouphug: but it's all going to make for her to have a lovely future now when she goes to her forever home hey!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Well - I'm so glad she has been adopted! & Life has a way of happening when we've made other plans. you've had many items on your plate.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

HUGS Deb, I'm glad your getting back into the routine, it will help you. I'm so glad Sassy is doing so well. Give that sweet baby a hug from me, and here's one for you :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

That's great news!!!! Am I remembering correctly that she is 15 years old?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:aktion033: So glad little Sassy is home and all went well! I know you'll take good care of "her"....just be sure to take good care of Y-O-U!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> That's great news!!!! Am I remembering correctly that she is 15 years old?[/B]



Sassy is 13-years-old. Sher, you would be soooo amazed at what a puppy she is. Remember the video, with the dog who is fighting with his own foot? Sassy does that ~ LOL ~ It cracks me up. And it's only her left foot she does not get along with. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> :aktion033: So glad little Sassy is home and all went well! I know you'll take good care of "her"....just be sure to take good care of Y-O-U!!![/B]



I will take good care of her, I promise. I will also take care of myself, another promise.

Thank you, Terry. You have always been there for us, and I know you always will be :grouphug:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Glad to hear Sassy made it through her surgery. Good for you for taking care of things, even if it is a little foggy, it'll help you, I'm sure. :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm glad to hear Sassy is doing well. Bless you for taking such good care of her and the wonderful people who are going to adopt her.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that Sassy is doing well. Thank you for all you do. Sending :grouphug:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i think sassy deserves a margarita for her troubles. i'm sure her meds clearly state NOT to take them while consuming alcohol blah blah blah, but i think this time will be okay. 

oh yeah, and you have one too, deb :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> i think sassy deserves a margarita for her troubles. i'm sure her meds clearly state NOT to take them while consuming alcohol blah blah blah, but i think this time will be okay.
> 
> oh yeah, and you have one too, deb :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



LOL ~ I'm making a margie right now. Then I'm going to hop in the shower with it. 

Sassy is still out of it. She is actually snoring for the first time. She's asked for a rain-check on the margie. Hard to believe, I know, but yep, she would rather sleep :huh: Go figure.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=458023
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: (Glad she doesn't have a problem with the right foot!)


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=458023
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, 13 ... well she is still young, then!! I bet she will totally charm her new family!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Glad to hear all went well. I think the two of you need a good rest now. Ummmm, I take care of those margaritas......


----------

